# I think we overdid it...



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I took the dogs for a longer walk than usual tonight and I think it might have been a little too much for Cash. I know that sounds strange for a V, but every step for Cash is a hop and it takes more energy than just regular walking. 

Poor guy laid down three times on the way home and he had so much foam on his mouth/muzzle I think some people we passed thought something was wrong with him. Every time he laid down we stopped and took a rest until he was ready to start again. 

He's been crashed out on the couch since we got home, it definitely wore him out! I feel bad that I pushed him too far, next time we'll take the shorter route. :-\


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Poor Cash - hope he has recovered.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't feel bad... what's the bet that Cash is at you for another go tomorrow ;D


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I've done done it to Dozer when it was too warm outside. Nothing like walking the last block with 45 lbs of V in your arms! Now you know. No biggie.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I've found with Riley it's never been an issue of walking too far, it's always been about keeping her from getting overheated. Do you take water with you on your walks? We offer the dogs water every few miles & also soak their backs with water if they seem to be getting too hot. 

Is Cash in good shape? Maybe he could lose a few pounds & take some weight off that one leg. We slimmed Riley down to 40lbs from 43 & she has stopped limping on her injured leg after exercise. It's amazing the difference a couple of pounds can make!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Don't feel too bad, it happens. We overdid it with Ruby a couple of weeks ago. It's so hot still in Texas that we wait until dark or nearly dark to go on our walks, but it's still 80 something degrees at this time. 

Anyway, the other day we got lost in our own neighborhood (I know, I know!) and kept on walking and walking and running into dead ends. We finally made it back home but Ruby was exhausted. She's only 4.5 months old so we definitely overdid it, it was probably a few miles. We carried her the last half mile or so. :-(

Hope Cash is feeling rested and ready to go again today!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I swear I kept thinking...no one would believe that I tired out a Vizsla, cuz Cole did that before. He laid in the grass a few times on the walk home. It was very hot outside, so I think what everyone is saying about over heating is correct. 

I def pulled back after that, the heat tires them out more than a normal day for sure! 

I know Cash is gonna be fine cuz mine is still totally happy running around driving everyone crazy! Hehe


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash is back in action again this morning, slept like a log all night and now he's already bringing me some toys. If we try that walk again, I'll have to make sure that I take water! 

Threefsh - his weight is hard for me to figure out. He's a big boy, he weighs 63lbs right now, but he's part pit, so he's definitely a solid dog, not super tall, but very muscular. 

The first picture below is Cash last night when we got home and the second picture is Cash this morning.


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

Awww poor pup... sometimes we just underestimate walks... Is it just the pics or is he missing a front leg??

Based on the pics I would say he could use a couple. Even the big boned dogs should show some of the same signs as the non big boned Vizslas etc. I personally would want to see a bit more waist to him from the top.. and a hint of ribs when he is moving or bending... or laying down. Can't see his waste tuck but that should be nice and tight too. If he does indeed have only 3 legs it is even more important to get some weight off him to make it easier on him. 
Glad he recovered well, had a feeling he would


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Glad to hear Cash is on the mend....

I made the same mistake with Pippa this summer...pushed her too hard on a morning hike and it was too hot. I saw her slow down, then stop, then vomit. I felt like a horrible mom. Picked her up, carried her back to the car and AC, gave her lots of water, and LESSON LEARNED.

Cash seems none the worse for wear. Glad he is feeling better today


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

AKG - yes, he is missing his right front leg (not that it slows him down much  ). I can't quite figure out his weight, he's right around a year old and he still has handfuls of loose skin. I'm not sure where that skin thinks its going to go, but I need to try and keep him from filling out in his chest to keep weight off that front leg, I just worry a little because he has pit in him and that's where they carry their weight! I'll just keep an eye on him


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with AKG - looks like he could lose a few pounds. If you keep him on the slim side it will be much better for his front leg.


----------

